# KUHMO Solus KH25 vs. The Continental ExtremeContact DWS



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Gary,
I am contemplating buying the KUMHO Solus KH25 in 205 50 R17 for my 2001 330i.

I am also looking at the DWS which is slightly more expensive but more popular and more spoken off.

Both tires are well reviewed on TR but I noticed you guys only reviewed the KH25 in other sizes and not my car's 205 50 R17 size. 
Does this make a difference?

Thanks.

*Pictures of the rarely spoken of Kumho KH25*:


















*The popular ExtremeContact DWS:*

My only concern with the DWS is the way it looks mounted on a rim. 
The sidewall looks bubble-like and not as sleek and low profile compared to my current stock ContiTouring Contact CV95.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The KH25 is not available in a size that fits this vehicle, but that tire is not considered to be as good as the DWS anyway.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------

